# problem with generac wheel house gen set



## rbig (Feb 19, 2014)

This is a tough message to write---for me----because it's not clear what I'm trying to do.

I have a Generac Wheel Horse with Briggs and Stratton engine 20T232-0036-E1. I just bought it from a guy. It's been sitting for several years. Like most of our gen sets. 

Got it home, and found it does a great job---on full choke only. You go to full choke, and it starts and runs fine. Seems to regulate properly, too. I plugged in an electric drill, a circular saw, and a fan. It regulated fine, and ran good. Full choke, only.

I know that when your on full choke, your fuel consumption goes waaaay down....

As soon as you try to move the choke to "run", it dies. My throttle linkage works fine----manually, I can speed it up and slow it down. 

I asked this on a couple of other forums, and B & S guys. Everyone said: Oh---your carb is gummed up, and that's why it dies.

I got into the carb, and sprayed it liberally with carb cleaner. It did help just a bit----but the problem still is there. I did this five times. 

My son is a Harley Davidson mech, and works on other motors on the side. He stopped by, and told me the problem is perplexing. His thoughts are: If it was gummed up, it shouldn't start on "run" or "full choke"-----shouldn't start at all. We did pull the carb, and cleaned it out. The problem is still there.

To me, both sides of this issue make some sort of sense.

I am prepared to buy a new carb, and stick on there (B & S guys said # 591378). At this point, I don't know what else to do. 

Does anyone have thoughts on what's causing my problem? 

I hate to spend $95 or so, and find out there's some other area causing my problems.

It might be the right thing to do. If it's my carb, then the $95 is an OK expense. 

Hopefully, someone can shine a light which penetrates the fog........


----------



## 66manoj11 (Feb 19, 2014)

Somebody help, even I am facing same problem generac wheel house gen set!!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

From what you are describing it isn't getting enough fuel weather there is a small passage I. The carb that was overlooked when it was cleaned or it's also possible that there is a vacuum leak where the carb mounts to the engine


----------



## johnnysnok (Jan 11, 2014)

Is it smoking a little when its on full choke?


----------



## vicdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's B&S's FAQ on the problem, hope it's been fixed:
Engine Only Runs With Choke Applied | Mower & Small Engine Repair | Briggs & Stratton FAQ

More troubleshooting help at the link:
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/~/...on_troubleshooting_detail_reference_guide.pdf


----------

